# Sensor Light Q's



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Alright my 1986 300zx just rolled over on 160,000 miles and the light came on is it the O'2 senor light. or is there a problem with an other sensor? :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The dash panel where your knees are (held on by 4 screws take it off. Under that and to the left you will see a harness that says "Exhaust Gas Sensor unplug after 90K miles or so"

Well it doesn't say exactly that, but unplug it


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The dash panel where your knees are (held on by 4 screws take it off. Under that and to the left you will see a harness that says "Exhaust Gas Sensor unplug after 90K miles or so"
> 
> Well it doesn't say exactly that, but unplug it


Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Thanks


No problem


----------



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*O2 sensor location*



SKD_Tech said:


> The dash panel where your knees are (held on by 4 screws take it off. Under that and to the left you will see a harness that says "Exhaust Gas Sensor unplug after 90K miles or so"
> 
> Well it doesn't say exactly that, but unplug it


OK you seem to know a bit about the vintage ('86) Z's. I had a 30K light come on and it indicates it's the O2 senor. I looked under the knee well driver side, and looked for the (chilton) "blinking light that indicates a functioning O2 sensor". No blinking light on mine. So Chilton recommends changing the O2 sensor...Ok where is it? Threads have said it's located on the Exhaust Manifold. But I'm not sure I have the right item. May have to take to an Autozone and have someone point it out but short of that, any pics or guidance you can give me. Also, there is a trip switch in the glove compartment that trips the light....apparently don't have to unplug harness.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The O2 sensor is just downstream of the turbo, in the section right before the downpipe. If you don't have the turbo model , it's in the section of piping just after where the left and right side pipes come together, and just below that, so basically in the same place, just the piping is shaped differently on the NA cars. It's the only thing with wires that will be sticking out of the exhaust pipe, so if you think you found it, you probably have.


----------



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*O2 sensor*



[email protected] said:


> The O2 sensor is just downstream of the turbo, in the section right before the downpipe. If you don't have the turbo model , it's in the section of piping just after where the left and right side pipes come together, and just below that, so basically in the same place, just the piping is shaped differently on the NA cars. It's the only thing with wires that will be sticking out of the exhaust pipe, so if you think you found it, you probably have.


 My 300 is not turbo... Are we looking down on the engine or from below


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

girleegirl said:


> My 300 is not turbo... Are we looking down on the engine or from below


 Where it is, you could probably find it either way. Look right by the firewall on the driver side, berween where the brake booster is and where the intake manifold starts. You should see the exhaust pipe right below there, and the O2 sensor sticking out the side. I beleive it faces to the driver side.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

LOL- I hope you have a heated garage while youre doing that


----------

